# I need seeds :( please help!



## beginning grower (Feb 17, 2006)

nothin to see


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending _and/or_ recieving seeds is illegal in the states. And remember...you DO NOT know who is on the other end.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah, i dont know about germinating, i only did it once, it took 4 days, so i just use a pencil, poke 3 dips in the soil from a 4", drop the seeds in(one per hole) and get the water really wet(not to wet, tsk tsk...) and check every day, and seeds, hmm, put in some money next time your freinds by a sac, claim all the seeds(or some, have him ask his dealer)


----------

